# Help Please - replacement headlights and warning light



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Wondered if anyone can please help me or suggest something to try to try and clear a light warning symbol throwing these codes: 01539 HeadLight not adjusted and 02071 Local Databus no signal/communication MIL on

I have a Audi TT mk2 8J 2007 reg pre-facelift with xenon (non bending) headlights and DRL, not an auto lights switch and a thumb turn for DRL on/off

I have upgraded to these:

http://www.performancelights.co.uk/audi ... ights.html

The first snag I hit was my existing HID ballast the you have to swap across was obviously a different size for the new lights and the electrical connectors were totally different. After some research it looks as though the HID ballast changed on the facelift model onwards (and would fit the new lights) and the electrical connectors looked correct also.

I bit the bullet and bought 2 x new oem ones off the bay of E - these ones;

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Xenon-HID-He ... 2749.l2649

Fitted the lights with the new HID ballasts and swapped the HID bulbs across and the lights work perfectly as they should do, dipped/high LED DRL and sequential indicators.

But I keep getting "Audi adaptive headlights system" warning light and the above error codes?????

Can any one shed any light (pardon the pun) on this one for me please

Cheers guys

Lee


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

They can't be OEM for that price, so I would start with suspecting those. After all, the rest is just a bulb really and you haven't made coding changes to enable AFS

Are you sure you didn't have AFS before? What part number were your lights?


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi,

Thank you for responding, part No's are;

LH 8J0 941 003 J

RH 8J0 941 004 J

I have still got to check the wiring for my mirror dip life/work seems to be getting in the way at the moment !

Lee


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

01539 you need to do basic setting using vcds or anything similar


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

I have VCDS - what do you mean by basic setting please?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm pretty sure those are AFS so if the new ones aren't that explains your issue, the coding needs to be changed (I assume it can be decoded). I can check those part numbers properly later


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

RG500 said:


> I have VCDS - what do you mean by basic setting please?


Go to address 55 headlight range then click basic settings


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

That's great - appreciate the help guys

I will try re-coding to basic at lunch time and let you know how it goes


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

RG500 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for responding, part No's are;
> 
> ...


These are listed in ETKA as 'headlight for cornering light'


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm pretty sure they are not 'bending' xenon - would they need a motor on the rear to turn the xenon? As they have nothing on the rear of the light housing?

Does this still mean I can clear the warning light be coding to basic as suggested?

Cheers

Lee


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

RG500 said:


> I'm pretty sure they are not 'bending' xenon - would they need a motor on the rear to turn the xenon? As they have nothing on the rear of the light housing?


The motor is hidden inside.

P.S. I have them too (except "H" at the end, what is a right-hand-traffic equivalent of "J"), they are definitely with AFS.


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

Okay using VCDS now

55-Headlight Range

Basic Settings - 04

Label File 4F0-910-357.LBL

The top group is highlighted white but nothing in the boxes

Under : Documented basic settings groups can be selected here - the only option it gives me is;

Adjustment Position & Adjustment Learning

If I click on this =

Group 001
Box1. Says Adjustment
Box 2. Says Invalid
Box 3. Says Adjustment
Box 4. Says Not Possible

If I click on Box ON/OFF/NEXT nothing changes????

What next guys?

Cheers

Lee


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

Okay

Tried again on basic settings, if I keep clicking on ON/OFf/NEXT I can get the 4 white boxes to change to;

Ref. Position. /. Learned. /. N/A. /. N/A

The warning light goes out, then after about 5 seconds it comes back on ?????


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

Or do I have to put my original headlights back in, do the basic setting and then put the new headlights back in?????


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

You need clear the AFS fault first before doing basic setting. Try going to central electronic module to deactivate AFS fault code.

Try recoding

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_TT_(8J)_Headlight_Aim_Control_(Adaptive_Light)


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

I am afraid the new headlights have no working AFS.


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

Wolvez said:


> You need clear the AFS fault first before doing basic setting. Try going to central electronic module to deactivate AFS fault code.
> 
> Try recoding
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_TT_(8J)_Headlight_Aim_Control_(Adaptive_Light)


As soon as I clear the fault, the warning light comes back on within about five seconds????


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

tomasfuk said:


> I am afraid the new headlights have no working AFS.


So is there anything I can do, the lights work perfectly, I presume the car will not pass an MOT with the warning light on?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Try setting the headlight to xenon with halogen hi beam at central electronic long coding byte 21 to temporarily turn off warning light


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Have you tried doing an output test? Does the light move up and down?


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

Wolvez said:


> Try setting the headlight to xenon with halogen hi beam at central electronic long coding byte 21 to temporarily turn off warning light


I have tried every option, one by one and then tried to clear the warning light and it comes back on?????


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

Wolvez said:


> Have you tried doing an output test? Does the light move up and down?


I have the replacement lights fitted which do not adjust, so no they do not go up and down


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

Right, these lights are supposed to be plug and play, I have read on other posts that when people change there lights they require a adaptor lead with an extra wire that feeds back to the 09 central electronics unit (kafatec or other make) - could this be the problem, but the new light unit works fine, exactly as it should, so the wiring for all the lights must be correct?

Or is it something to do with the levelling sensors being triggered on the mag suspension as its looking for the original Bi-Xenon headlights to auto-level?

Or should I try un-checking the cold diagnosis on the lights, will this stop the warning light triggering?

Does anyone have anymore ideas.

Or do I need to put my original headlights in to un-clear the warning light, but I'm sure as soon as I put the replacement headlights back in and switch the ignition on the warning light will come back on before I can change anything in VCDS?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Try installing the motor that moves the headlight before doing basic settings.

Have you tried setting the headlights to halogen? *You need to turn the ignition off and on before settings take place. *


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

Wolvez said:


> Try installing the motor that moves the headlight before doing basic settings.
> 
> Have you tried setting the headlights to halogen? *You need to turn the ignition off and on before settings take place. *


Apparently the motor in the original headlights is hidden inside the unit so I don't think that is do-able?

I have tried setting the headlights to halogen, but didn't know about turning the ignition on and off - I'm out know but will try 
In the morning.

Thank you for all your help and patience


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

You can also try removing 55 xenon range in can gateway


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

Wolvez said:


> You can also try removing 55 xenon range in can gateway


How do I do that and if it doesn't work, how do I get it back?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

RG500 said:


> Wolvez said:
> 
> 
> > You can also try removing 55 xenon range in can gateway
> ...


Paste the old coding


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

I have found this:

Coding Out Audi Adaptive Lights AFS Error
So my 2006 Audi A6 4.2 with AFS has the dreaded Adaptive Light defective Error on my Dash.

Upon using a VCDS scan, it was determined that the left cornering Motor has a short.=center02627 VCDS scan Upon internet scouring, it was determined that there are a number of possible issues.
A broken wire inside the headlight housing that connects to the motor (this is most likely)
A burned out fuse (check both the driver and passenger side, should be fuse 18 for the drivers and fuse 9 for the passenger side)
A bad motor relay (one on the side of the headlight and one on the bottom)
Bad motor inside the headlight housing.
All of which requires the removal of the bumper in order to remove the headlight housing.

As it is -20 degrees celsius right now, i've decided to hold off on investigating the issues until the summer.

This is how to code out the AFS using the VCDS without removing any of the hardware except fuses.

Things you will need: A fuse puller and a VCDS or OBDEleven.
Turn off your car. (make sure everything is off, you may pull the wrong fuse and cause more errors. BE WARNED)
Open the driver side fuse panel between the door and the dashboard.
Remove Fuse18 Headlight Electronics Left (5A)
Open the passenger side fuse panel
Remove Fuse 9 Headlight Electronics Right (5A)
Turn on the ignition and leave your engine off, now using your VCDS
Go into the Central Electronics 09 and code it for Xenon Only Should be currently a 3, change it to a 2, should be like this (0xx2xxx)
Go into Instruments 17 and remove the AFS by subtracting 64 from the first 4 digits I changed (2129XXX) to (2065XXXX)
Go into CAN Gateway 19 and remove 55 Headlight range. This can be done in coding or installation list
Now turn off your vehicle and pull Fuse 15 Instrument Cluster (10A), wait a couple seconds and reinsert it.
Turn on your car, the error should now be gone and the ECU will no longer think AFS system is installed.
Store your extra fuses into blank slots and close up both of your panel covers.

*Do you think this might work?*

Problem is I cannot just remove the fuses, as there are multiple things on each fuse - so it would mean disconnecting wiring

Fuses for Audi TT Mk2

Fuse 3 Power output module for left headlight -J667-

Fuse 4 Oil level and oil temperature sender -G266-
Tyre pressure monitor button -E226-
Tyre pressure monitor control unit 2 -J793-
TCS and ESP button -E256-
* Headlight range control, control unit -J431-*
High pressure sender -G65-
Reversing light switch -F4-

Fuse 5 *Right headlight range control motor -V49- 5)*
*Left headlight range control motor -V48- 5)*
*Headlight range control adjuster -E102- 5)*
*Control unit for headlight range control -J431- 6)*
Power output module for right headlight -J668- 6)


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

AFS has its own separate fuse. You have a Bi-xenon headlight not AFS.

have you tried coding out address 55 from the gateway?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Easiest way is to remove the motor. Only 2 bolts holding it inplace. Thes bolts is accessible from the plastic cover


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

Wolvez said:


> AFS has its own separate fuse. You have a Bi-xenon headlight not AFS.
> 
> have you tried coding out address 55 from the gateway?


Yes I have and it does not clear the warning light


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

Wolvez said:


> Easiest way is to remove the motor. Only 2 bolts holding it inplace. Thes bolts is accessible from the plastic cover


I do not have the original headlights fitted with the motors in, I have aftermarket lights with HID dipped beam, halogen high beam, LED DRL and dynamic sequential indicators fitted, I presume the 'electronics' are trying to communicate with the Bi-Xenon original headlights and not finding them - thus throwing up the warning light.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Have you tried long coding on the central electronic? If you set your headlight to halogen to stop sending fault code? *MAKE SURE TO CYCLE THE IGNITION SWITCH ON OFF SEVERAL TIMES*. Clone VCDS cable sometimes will keep saying coding accepted without saving the changes you made to the coding.










https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1837153


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

So... is the warning the yellow headlight icon with the "beams" pointing down? = AFS warning

Go into your instrument module 17

Change the coding to NOT have the AFS installed ... I believe is -32 (let the yellow pop up box guide you here I don't remember off the top of my head).

Save the coding... does that help?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

ianpgonzaga said:


> So... is the warning the yellow headlight icon with the "beams" pointing down? = AFS warning
> 
> Go into your instrument module 17
> 
> ...


He's getting basic setting fault code for headlight range.


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

Wolvez said:


> Have you tried long coding on the central electronic? If you set your headlight to halogen to stop sending fault code? *MAKE SURE TO CYCLE THE IGNITION SWITCH ON OFF SEVERAL TIMES*. Clone VCDS cable sometimes will keep saying coding accepted without saving the changes you made to the coding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have tried this, but without cycling the ignition switch, I will try again - I think I will end up with black electrical tape fix - over the DIS to cover the warning light :lol:


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

RG500 said:


> Wolvez said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried long coding on the central electronic? If you set your headlight to halogen to stop sending fault code? *MAKE SURE TO CYCLE THE IGNITION SWITCH ON OFF SEVERAL TIMES*. Clone VCDS cable sometimes will keep saying coding accepted without saving the changes you made to the coding.
> ...


No just tried it and the Warning light is still coming on?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Impossible!

Make sure the coding changes you made is saving. Try checking the some box then save the coding. Open it again to check if the changes was save.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

17 instruments 
07 coding

Make sure AFS is not active in there 
If it is deduct 32 from the soft coding









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Better image

Deducted the value (32) from your instrument coding










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Wolvez said:


> Impossible!
> 
> Make sure the coding changes you made is saving. Try checking the some box then save the coding. Open it again to check if the changes was save.


The error showing is in the instrument cluster that's coded for AFS so changing any coding in the lights etc won't stop the error being displayed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

ianpgonzaga said:


> So... is the warning the yellow headlight icon with the "beams" pointing down? = AFS warning
> 
> Go into your instrument module 17
> 
> ...


Hi Ianpgonzaga,

This worked eventually, once I was taking the -32 off the right part of the coding, instead of from the total !!!!!

Thank you for your help - much appreciated !


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

Thank you to ianpgonzaga who had originally posted the solution, and a big thank you to ReTTro fit who very kindly took the time and the trouble to talk me through the procedure - a top guy, thank you very much Sir - both have a great Bank Holiday weekend in the sssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnsssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

[smiley=cheers.gif]

Go TTeam!


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

Glad you finally got this sorted Lee


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

MarkyMark66 said:


> Glad you finally got this sorted Lee


Me too - what a pain!


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

RG500 said:


> MarkyMark66 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you finally got this sorted Lee
> ...


If you said your sure your old headlight was not AFS. Much easier if you said your not sure. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## RG500 (Sep 27, 2018)

Wolvez said:


> RG500 said:
> 
> 
> > MarkyMark66 said:
> ...


I didn't know they were AFS? If I had I would have said so - sorry


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

RG500 said:


> I didn't know they were AFS? If I had I would have said so - sorry


If you said not sure, you can easilly tell if you got AFS by checking the driverside fusebox. AWD, AFS and Magnetic ride have their own fuse


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

For future readers, easiest way is if the side of the projector housing is satin silver, they are AFS, if they are gloss black they are not


----------

